# Alle Squaresoft Millenium Collectionen (Legenf of Mana, Chrono Cross, Xenogears, Para



## Artdelite (9. März 2011)

Ich bin wie sehr viele Hier ein Riesiger Rollenspiel Fan und Sammel seid Jahren Rollenspiele, besonders die ganze Secret of Mana Serie.

Ich muss leider jedoch meine Squaresoft Millennium Collectionen Verkaufen, da es nur sehr schwer ist alle zu bekommen möchte ich jedem die Chance bieten diese zu bekommen, auch die, die nicht jeden Tag bei eBay rein schauen, ich hoffe es ist hier erlaubt Links zu eBay zu setzen:

10x Squaresoft Millenium Collection RARE RPG SAMMLUNG ! bei eBay.de: Videospiel-Klassiker (endet 12.03.11 16:58:52 MEZ)

Gerne könnt ihr mir auch hier Angebote machen, oder falls nicht erlaubt den Link einfach entfernen aus dem Beitrag, also es geht um folgende Collectionen:

*Legend of Mana* Millennium Collection
+ Seiken Densetsu 4 / Legend of Mana Doppel CD
+ Offizieller Legend of Mana Limited Manga zum Spiel
+ Pogopuschel Handyanhänger
+ Legend of Mana Music Selection
*Final Fantasy Tactics* Millennium Collection
*Chrono Chross* Millennium Collection
*Ehrgeiz* Millennium Collection
*Parasite Eve 2* Millennium Collection
*Saga Frontrier* Millennium Collection
*Saga Frontrier 2* Millennium Collection
*Front Mission 3* Millennium Collection
*Xenogears* Millennium Collection
*Brave Fencer Musashi* Millennium Collection

Ich habe auch unmengen an Bildern von der Collection, hier mal 2 wo alles zu sehen ist:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zoom In




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zoom In

Den Inhalt seht ihr in der Auktion oder könnt ihr hier erfragen, die Bilder schicke ich auch gerne alle per Mail 

Ich habe die Collectionen alle geöffnet um Bilder zu machen und auch um Sie für mich auf zu heben, mir ist nicht mehr Wichtig die Spiele zu besitzen, viel wichtiger sind mir die Erinnerungen an die Spiele


----------



## Exar-K (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alle Squaresoft Millenium Collectionen (Legenf of Mana, Chrono Cross, Xenogears,*

Ein stolzer Startpreis. Was hat die ganze Geschichte denn insgesamt für einen Gesamtwert, so ungefähr?
Für mich wäre schon der Startpreis deutlich zuviel, letztendlich sind es ja nur ein paar Spiele.
Für Sammler ist das aber sicher anders.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alle Squaresoft Millenium Collectionen (Legenf of Mana, Chrono Cross, Xenogears,*



Exar-K schrieb:


> Ein stolzer Startpreis. Was hat die ganze Geschichte denn insgesamt für einen Gesamtwert, so ungefähr?
> Für mich wäre schon der Startpreis deutlich zuviel, letztendlich sind es ja nur ein paar Spiele.
> Für Sammler ist das aber sicher anders.


Das Zeug ist meines Erachtens mehr wert. Aber ich hab diesbezüglich andere, verquerere Ansichten ^^.
Ich liebe Pogopuschel!


----------



## Artdelite (16. März 2011)

*AW: Alle Squaresoft Millenium Collectionen (Legenf of Mana, Chrono Cross, Xenogears,*

Ja ich denke auch das es mehr wert ist aber was so gezahlt wird ist die Frage einige der Boxen sind an die 160 Euro wert andere nur 50 euro. Ich denke es gibt auch Anbieter die bis 1200 zahlen würden nur die Leute finden und so viel glück zu haben das diese genau danach suchen oder genau dann darauf stoßen ist so eine Sache. 

Ich bin leider nicht mehr so aktiv in dem Genre von spielen und kenne leider die ganzen Foren nicht wo Leute danach suchen.

Parasite Eve hatte ich vor kurzem weil ich es doppelt habe verkauft da wurde 160 für geboten für Legend Of Mana + Chrono Cross kann man auch so rechnen nur der rest ist fraglich.


----------



## Artdelite (11. April 2011)

*AW: Alle Squaresoft Millenium Collectionen (Legenf of Mana, Chrono Cross, Xenogears,*

Ich verkaufe die ganzen Boxen jetzt einzeln:

Square Millennium Collectionen

Falls noch jemand Interesse daran hat, ich verkaufe diese ab dem Einkaufspreis!


----------

